# Fannypacks..



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm looking to update my fanny pack quiver..here are some nice fannypacks I can buy online..which one do you see as most functional..


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd go with the Canadian.  You can use it while skiing then rock it along side other Candian's in speedo's next summer at Old Orchard Beach  JEA!!!







:lol:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 18, 2008)

No need for the Canadian now that being an American is back in vogue...


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## riverc0il (Nov 18, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd go with the Canadian.  You can use it while skiing then rock it along side other Candian's in speedo's next summer at Old Orchard Beach  JEA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any one else wonder why deadheadskier is taking pics of guys packages at OOB????

:blink:


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 18, 2008)

you should just ski with you're mom's handbag around your waist...then you don't have to transfer your mascara and aqua net from one bag to the other.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 18, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Any one else wonder why deadheadskier is taking pics of guys packages at OOB????
> 
> :blink:



what are you talking about?  that's me in the picture with the fine lady :lol:


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 18, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Any one else wonder why deadheadskier is taking pics of guys packages at OOB????
> 
> :blink:



good question...DHS, you can't come over anymore...and anytime you want to carpool to the hill, I'll be busy.  :grin:


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 18, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> good question...DHS, you can't come over anymore...and anytime you want to carpool to the hill, I'll be busy.  :grin:



Dude you sure?

My fanny pack has capacity for a six pack of Harpoon....well actually a five pack, need to leave some room to the left :lol:


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 18, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Dude you sure?
> 
> My fanny pack has capacity for a six pack of Harpoon....well actually a five pack, need to leave some room to the left :lol:



uhh..ohh...hmmm...well, okay, but no bringing pics of the french canadin dudes at OOB!


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm looking to update my fanny pack quiver..here are some nice fannypacks I can buy online..which one do you see as most functional..



you should look for leather or denim...otherwise what's the point?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 18, 2008)

who says French Canadian fannys are bad ?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 18, 2008)

:lol:





wa-loaf said:


>



Wow that is nice..:-D


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 19, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> you should look for leather or denim...otherwise what's the point?



No No No..I want a fannypack that is good in all conditions..not a fairweather fanny pack.  Life is a highway I want to ride it all night long...not only on sunny days when all you need are neon shades and earmuffs..


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 19, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> you should just ski with you're mom's handbag around your waist...then you don't have to transfer your mascara and aqua net from one bag to the other.


 
Ha...LMAO  And don't forget room for his tampons!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 16, 2009)

GSS - 
Your ultimate fanny pack is on SAC right now!!!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 16, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> ultimate fanny pack /ELRED.jpg[/IMG]



Never allowed in the same sentence.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 17, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Never allowed in the same sentence.


ultimate _adj._ 

Being last in a *series*, process, or *progression*: _“As the ultimate arbiter of the Constitution, the Supreme Court occupies a central place in our scheme of government”_ (Richard A. Epstein).
So if it's the ultimate, or last, fanny pack, isn't that a good thing?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 17, 2009)

When a woman sees a young man with a fannypack..they know the guy has his shit together.  She will likely want to marry him and make lots of babies for the sake of society!!!!!


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> When a gay man sees another young gay man with a fannypack..they know the guy has his shit together. He will likely want to marry him and adopt lots of babies for the sake of society!!!!!


 
Fixed it for ya!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 17, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Fixed it for ya!



ahahahahaha


----------



## twinplanx (Jul 18, 2009)

While not a fannypack, I couldn't help but notice the irony when I loaded my new backpack w/ skis and boots this AM. Tux anyone?


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jul 20, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> When a woman sees a young man with a fannypack..they know the guy has his shit together.  She will likely want to marry him and make lots of babies for the sake of society!!!!!



so how's that working out for you?  Still single huh.


----------



## skidbump (Nov 3, 2009)

bump for effect


----------

